# [old thread] Parking at the Airport



## MsBlues (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I would rather not refinance my house to afford long term parking at the airport. I live far enough away from my hometown's airport that a cab ride or even an airport type limo service doesn't make sense economically when both my husband and I travel together. 

Last time we flew we grabbed a coupon from a site called Long Term Parking.com and used an offsite lot. It was a good experience, but I am wondering if there are other sites that feature alternative lots for airports. I can use three different airports to fly out of and want to know how much all of them are to park. 

Thanks,

MsBlues


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 29, 2012)

First, Google is your friend.
Google the airport by name or code and you'll quickly find the official website with official fees and maps. If you add the word "parking" to your Google search, you'll get a list of off-site parking lots, many of which are associated with lower-rate car rental lots, such as Budget.

Booking direct with one of these lots often is less than booking thru a service such as "Long Term Parking." Their own wesites often have discount coupons.  I make a list on a spreadsheet which includes daily+weekly rates, with any applicable coupons.

BTW, it may be cost effective to book a sleep+fly rate at an airport hotel for the night B4 departure or on return. For a one-night stay, they let you use their lot free for a week or two, and shuttle you to the airport, making early departures or late returns more feasible. These rates can sometimes be booked online, but often they are unpublished and have to call.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 29, 2012)

www.parksleepfly.com

Also, consider a one-way car rental from your home town to the airport.  

However, I would compare the cost of airfare between the airports (San Jose, SFO, Oakland?) first.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 29, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Also, consider a one-way car rental from your home town to the airport.



Once, when my local airport was closed by a storm, I had Delta change my depature to another one still open, 90 miles away. I took a rental car from the first to the second airport. That one-way rental kept me from missing my aunt's funeral.

"Necessity is the mother of invention," as the saying goes.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 29, 2012)

MsBlues said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would rather not refinance my house to afford long term parking at the airport. I live far enough away from my hometown's airport that a cab ride or even an airport type limo service doesn't make sense economically when both my husband and I travel together.
> 
> ...



Here in NJ the cheapest airport parking is $18 a day for the on-site economy bus lot.  The monorail lots are $24 or $27.  A car is $100 each way.  

Off site you can get $12 a day.  Even cheaper if you find a Groupon or a Daily deal online.  

Also do you have any friends or acquaintances looking to make a quick buck.  One of my baby sitters drives folks to the airport for $10/hr plus gas and tolls.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 29, 2012)

I second the park and fly option.  We love it, especially for those early flights from Philly to the Caribbean.  Plus, you typically get breakfast to boot, and points if you're a member of their rewards club.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 29, 2012)

Another vote for park and stay. Used it several times at Denver International with Homewood Suites. 

I also use the local shuttle service in Steamboat Springs sine the senior discount rate is less than the parking fee at the Airport not to mention the gas to drive there and back

Cheers


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 29, 2012)

Also, check out GlobalAirportParking.com.

We normally park in the long term parking at the airport (about $8/day) if it's less than a week and get a ride from a friend if it's longer than that.  We did find some Groupons for three recent trips where it worked out to about $20 to $30 (for 5-7 day trips).

But for an upcoming 2 week trip, we discovered GlobalAirportParking.com and one hotel near our airport is only about $45 for the two weeks, which is only about $3 per day.  We found a $3 discount with coupon code "JFM2012".


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 29, 2012)

We live a couple hours from our gateway airport, so we just go the night before, stay at a budget hotel nearby with free parking/shuttle. It pays for itself on trips of a week or longer to not be paying airport parking. Bonus: Free breakfast before departure.

Must be nice to have status with more luxurious digs, but we don't. So it goes.

Jim


----------



## Brandeem (Feb 29, 2012)

We also love the option of 1 nights stay and a weeks free valet parking.  Live 90 mins from airport 3 hrs from another.  have paid a service to drive us cost $300.00 for 4 adults round trip.  Parked for 10 days cost almost $200.00.

Booked a night in a luxury king room at the westin airport hotel with a weeks valet parking included cost under $150.00 and we got a great nights sleep and a bit of a sleep in before hopping on the plane.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I always use the park-sleep-fly option. My most recent trip had me flying out of Nashville. One night at the Baymont Inn, free breakfast, shuttle to and from the airport and three weeks of parking....$79.  Come on! You can't beat that.   There's a web site www.parksleepfly.com that shows all the different hotels at each airport. There were some better looking hotels in Nashville, but most limited free parking to two weeks while Baymont allowed one month. So you want to shop price, quality and parking rules.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> We live a couple hours from our gateway airport, so we just go the night before, stay at a budget hotel nearby with free parking/shuttle. It pays for itself on trips of a week or longer to not be paying airport parking. Bonus: Free breakfast before departure.
> 
> Must be nice to have status with more luxurious digs, but we don't. So it goes.
> 
> Jim



The park/fly option is great. BUT - just keep in mind that - depending on your time of Return - you might want to also again sleep at the hotel and drive back home the NEXT day - sometimes when you return - you are too tired and jet-lagged to drive way back home if you have over, for ex., 2 hours to drive home - or it's late at night, etc. Although it's expensive, we have resolved to hire a car service to take the three of us to the airport. Expensive, but worth the extra $ - convenient and less hassle. And when you get home - it's nice to have the driver there waiting to wisk you away back to your home while you sleep in the back seat!

Alternately, Is there a train or bus you could take?


----------



## BevL (Mar 1, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Also, check out GlobalAirportParking.com.
> 
> We normally park in the long term parking at the airport (about $8/day) if it's less than a week and get a ride from a friend if it's longer than that.  We did find some Groupons for three recent trips where it worked out to about $20 to $30 (for 5-7 day trips).
> 
> But for an upcoming 2 week trip, we discovered GlobalAirportParking.com and one hotel near our airport is only about $45 for the two weeks, which is only about $3 per day.  We found a $3 discount with coupon code "JFM2012".



Wow, that is a great site.  Thanks, definitely bookmarking this one.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We only live 40 min from the airport but since technically it's outside of the city limits taxis charge a premium.   Airport parking is expensive as well.  We go to the airport the day before we leave and rent a car.  We also rent a car when we return. For us it's the most inexpensive option.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 1, 2012)

We have used  Stay123.com  a few times for parking at Buffalo, Rochester & Tampa (they serve many more cities). They have airport or cruiseport parking with hotel stay. Every time we've used it the cost of the hotelroom with parking was much cheaper than just the airport/cruiseport parking alone. 

When we used them at Rochester the hotel staff invited us to use the breakfast buffet while waiting for the shuttle (20mins) even though we weren't staying with them until our return. On another occasion the hotel staff had even cleaned the snow off the car for us! 
~Diane


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Hotel and shuttle*



MsBlues said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would rather not refinance my house to afford long term parking at the airport. I live far enough away from my hometown's airport that a cab ride or even an airport type limo service doesn't make sense economically when both my husband and I travel together.
> 
> ...



We have done this over and over at both San Jose and SF and found for us it worked great.  It allowed us to sleep in a little longer since the hotels are close to the airport and it has worked great.  We also did it a few times from Oakland.
Bart (over the hill in Cupertino).


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2012)

Please note that this is an old thread (February) that was brought out of mothballs by a spammer, and that post (was between 15 & 16) has been deleted.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> BTW, it may be cost effective to book a sleep+fly rate at an airport hotel for the night B4 departure or on return. For a one-night stay, they let you use their lot free for a week or two, and shuttle you to the airport, making early departures or late returns more feasible.


.

I have done this many times mainly because I can book an early flight out and a late flight back for less than the cost of parking at the airport.

George


----------



## mjkaplan (Oct 23, 2012)

Another discount airport parking site is CheapAirportParking.org.  I have used it a few times for great rates on parking at LAX but I know they serve many other airports too.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2012)

*Please note that this is an old thread (February) that was brought out of mothballs by a spammer, and that post (was between 15 & 16) has been deleted. The OP has NOT been back to TUG for 8 mos...*


----------



## MabelP (Oct 23, 2012)

Ms Blues,
Try Burlingame Airport Parking. We went to Boston for a wedding last week (5 days). It cost us $36 to park.The driver gave us a free day parking coupon...that is why it was $36.
Read below!!!
Parking Rates & Special Offer

Daily Rates vary by arrival date but range from $6.00 to $15.00+ tax, weekly rates vary by arrival date but range from $40.00 to $105.00+ tax.

October Special
October 3 - October 31, 2012
$9.00+ tax daily / $55.00 + tax weekly
*
Book special offer online to Lock in special rates
Guarantee your reservation Avoid additional booking fees**
Pay at departure
*
We do not charge any additional booking fees or cancellation charges when reservations are made on this website.* Your credit card will NOT be charged. All Charges are due at time of departure and can be made by cash or credit card and are based on a 24- hour period and will be calculated based on your actual arrival and departure.* Long Term Parking ONLY with No In and Out.
Convenient shuttle to San Francisco International Airport!


----------



## BevL (Oct 23, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> *Please note that this is an old thread (February) that was brought out of mothballs by a spammer, and that post (was between 15 & 16) has been deleted. The OP has NOT been back to TUG for 8 mos...*



Bigger font and all caps - nobody's listening - LOL.


----------

